# Android Handy um 200€ gesucht



## Lekio (26. November 2010)

*Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Handy. Ich würde gerne hören was ihr meint, weil ich bei den gefühlten hunderten von Handys einfach keine Übersicht habe. Wichtig ist mir das es Android mit einer Version hat mit der man auch die meisten Apps nutzen kann. Dann natürlich auch die Passende auflösung. (320 x 480) Dadurch fällt das Wildfire ebenso wie das Touch 2 weg. Eine Hardware Tastatur muss es nicht haben. Ich hätte aber nichts dagegen.

Optionale Funktionen (nach Wichtigkeit):
W-Lan
Gerne hätte ich auch eine Kamera mit Blitz
Gute Oberfläche (Original Android würde mir da gefallen)
Relativ gute Lautsprecherqualität.

Musikqualität über Kopfhörer ist mir relativ egal, da ich einen Cowon habe. UMTS wäre nett aber da fehlt mir warscheinlich eh das Geld

Ich will jetzt kein Handy nennen woran ich gedacht hatte damit ihr nicht voreingenommen seit und nur sagt das das gut ist

Vielen Dank für Hilfe 
Lekio


----------



## BlackHawk3 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Hm wofür brauchst du gerade die Auflösung? Das ist eigentlich ganz cool. Siehe auch Review BestBoyz.de
Samsung Galaxy Apollo i5800 Foto-Handy, Google Handy, Multimedia Handy, Smartphone, Touchscreen Handy: Handy Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Lekio (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Weil Die meisten Android apps erst mit mindestens dieser Auflösung laufen. Bei der Auflösung deines Handys weiss ich das nicht..(?)


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Darauf laufen die meisten Apps. Ansonsten hat glaube ich nur Nokia diese Auflösung


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Hab das Wildfire und kann sagen das ich bis jetzt jede App ohne Probleme installieren konnte...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Eben!!


----------



## zøtac (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Also auf meinem Wildfire hab ich seeehr viele Apps, alle funktionieren. 
Für 200€ bekommst halt n Samsung Galaxy  oder nen Wildfire, was besseres gibts bis 200€ nicht.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Samsung Galaxy ist das bestere


----------



## zøtac (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*



BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Samsung Galaxy ist das bestere


Kommt drauf an auf was man Wert legt. 
Aber keins ist *bester* als das andere


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Hm ich sehe das anders, Samsung hat besseren Service und Qualität


----------



## zøtac (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*



BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Hm ich sehe das anders, Samsung hat besseren Service und Qualität


Also ich weiß nicht. 
Hab hier noch n Samsung von meiner Schwester, da ist mein Wildfire deutlich besser verarbeitet und das Gehäuse wirkt auch Hochwertiger. Vom HTC Support hab ich bis jetzt auch nur gutes gehört, musste ich zum glück noch nie in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Also ich habe nur Samsung Produkte, mag sein, dass die Materialien nicht so Hochwertig sind, aber es ist alles Hochwertig verarbeitet. Und Plastik ist nicht unbeding nicht Hochwertig und HTC hat schlechte Spaltmaße!! Nach 3 Tagen hatte ich mein Laptop wieder und nach 4 Tagen mein Handy, zum Verglich Acer oder Hp 2-3 Wochen im extremfall sogar 4-6 Wochen. Alles eigene Erlebnisse!


----------



## STSLeon (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Ich habe keinen einzigen Spalt in meinen HTC, würde auch das Wildfire nehmen. Samsung Handys haben in meinen Augen den schlechteren Touchscreen und der ist elementar


----------



## zøtac (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Den Touchscreen von Samsung kenn ich nicht, aber ich kann sagen das der von meinem HTC im Gegensatz zu SE ein Traum ist. Nicht das der von meinem Sony Ericsson schlecht war, aber das Wildfire spielt beim Tochscreen einfach ne andere Liga (meine Meinung...)
Und Spalten hab ich nicht bzw. fallen mir keine Aus ausser am Akkudeckel, was das Galaxy sicher auch hat^^


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Schaut euch halt die Reviews auf BestBoyz.de an. Da kann man sich dann entscheiden.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Und ich bleibe dabei Samsung FTW Und allein das Akku ist genial.


----------



## henne121 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Also ich hab auch das Wildfire. Hab schon das Gefühl, dass die ein oder andere App nicht angezeigt wird. Allerdings kann man da leicht abhilfe schaffen :
Es gibt diverse Apps mit denen man die künstliche Beschränkung des Marktes umgehen kann und die meißten Apps sollen dann doch über umwege funktionieren.
Bisher habe ich aber alle nützlichen Apps gefundne und ohne Probleme installiert.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das mit dem Samsung ist, aber HTC hat für das Wildfire noch dieses Jahr Android 2.2 versprochen. Wäre auf jeden Fall ein Argument, da 2.2 ja noch einiges aus dem Handy rausholen soll.
mfg


----------



## zøtac (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Also ich hab schon 2.2 aufm Wildfire


----------



## henne121 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Ja mit custom Roms geht einiges.
Bin aber eher konservativ/ schisser und lass lieber alles so wies ist.
Dann muss ich mir wenigstens nicht selber in den Arsch beißen, wenn ich was verfusche 
Wie schätzt du denn den Leistungsunterschied zu 2.1 ein ?


----------



## zøtac (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*



henne121 schrieb:


> Ja mit custom Roms geht einiges.
> Bin aber eher konservativ/ schisser und lass lieber alles so wies ist.
> Dann muss ich mir wenigstens nicht selber in den Arsch beißen, wenn ich was verfusche
> Wie schätzt du denn den Leistungsunterschied zu 2.1 ein ?


Leistungsunterschied von 2.1 zu 2.2 schätz ich so auf ~10% schneller. 
Was am gerootetem Wildfire aber das beste ist, du kannsts auf 768MHz übertakten und das bringt dann 30-40% mehr Leistung^^


----------



## r!pw3 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Ich würde auch nicht sagen, dass gerade Samsung für den Super Support bekannt ist (Siehe Froyo-Update auf Galaxy 3). Aber ich bin im Besitz des Galaxy 3 und bin sehr zufrieden. Ein paar kleine Bugs (GPS) aber sonst super. Das Wildfire hat ein Kollege  von mir und das finde ich nicht so gut. Ist etwas schöner und besser in der Verarbeitung aber die Auflösung ist ein wenig schlechter.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Na ja mag sein, dass der Support nicht die neuesten Updates rausbringt, aber dafür bekommt man eine schnelle ubd gute Beratung inkl. Reperatur


----------



## Timmay (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Der GPS Bug lässt sich mit den Apps GpsOptimizer und GpsBooster beheben. Funktioniert bei mir jetzt einwandfrei.
Mag sein, dass das Plastikgehäuse des Galaxy 3 nicht für die super tolle Quali spricht. Dafür wurde aber in einen besseren Akku investiert was mir persönlich wichtiger ist.

Bei der Update-Politik könnte sich Samsung aber wirklich mal ein Beispiel an HTC nehmen.


----------



## IceMaster88 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*

Ich habe selbst das Galaxy 3 und bin total zufrieden damit.
Die verarbeitung ist für diese Preisklasse top. Leichtes knartzen wenn man den Akkudeckel drück, macht man aber bei normalen Gebrauch eher nicht.

Der Akku ist auch gut, hält meistens 3-4 Tage bei normale Nutzung (10 SMS, 20 min. Telen, Bisel Inet surfen  und das jeden Tag), habe aber auch 6 Tage geschaft.

Das Diplay und die Größe sind auch voll ausreichend, ich surfe öfters damit im INet und zocke paar Spiele drauf. Reagiert sehr schnell, auch SMS schreiben klappt nach ein bischen übung sehr gut.

Einzige was mich stört ist die nicht ganz so gute MP3 wiedergabe über Kopfhörer. Habe meine Sennheiser CX300 zum probehören verwendet, der Klang ist bisel dumpf. Nicht zu vergleichen mit meinem Walkman Player.


Im ganzen aber ein Tophandy zu dem Kampfpreis 

Und Android 2.2 kann man auch schon draufflashen


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Android Handy um 200€ gesucht*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen einzigen Spalt in meinen HTC, würde auch das Wildfire nehmen. Samsung Handys haben in meinen Augen den schlechteren Touchscreen und der ist elementar



Was genau verstehst du unter dem "Touchscreen"? Den Digitizer ? Das Display ? Oder die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit?
Fälschlicherweise wird zumindest hier in Österreich meistens von der Geschwindigkeit gesprochen wenn jemand über den Touchscreen herzieht , obwohl die Hardware da recht wenig damit zu tun hat


----------

